# No squatting



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

I see the same guys in the gym every year never once have I seen them train legs. These guys want to get huge even take steroids as I hear them talk openly to the friends about them yet they act like they would die if they squatted. You can tell these guys lift weights but there not what you would call big guys neither are they that strong. So is it because they don't train legs that they arnt as big as they so claim working for. I just can't see the upper body growing without getting your legs bigger and stronger. Like it's your bodies way of saying I can't get my upper body any bigger or ill buckle under the weight when I stand up. Seriously squatting is great every one should try it. Has anyone ever known anyone with a massive upper body and skinny legs?


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Most people don't train legs often enough. Myself included.

I squatted for the first time in 3 weeks on Saturday. Having said that. I deadlift every week so I know I'm hitting my glutes and quads regularly. It's probably my hamstrings and calfs I need to pay more attention to.

But. As with most things in the gym. I don't care what anyone else is or isn't doing. To each his own and one persons goals might not be the same as anyone else's.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I been leaving out the legs for too long, now I'm training legs twice a week and growing some monsters!


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

IronJohnDoe said:


> I been leaving out the legs for too long, now I'm training legs twice a week and growing some monsters!


 Like it. I train legs twice a week as well


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Biggest guys I know don't squat.

Personally think the emphasis some people put on squat and deadlift is bull. If you're training for strength fair enough, they are the 2 markers. I'm certainly not saying they are bad exercises either, but you don't need to squat or deadlift to put size on


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Biggest guys I know don't squat.
> 
> Personally think the emphasis some people put on squat and deadlift is bull. If you're training for strength fair enough, they are the 2 markers. I'm certainly not saying they are bad exercises either, but you don't need to squat or deadlift to put size on


 I don't think you need to deadlift I deadlift but I also get back ache because of it


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I find big legs really hot . Even if everything else is covered up , when a guy has big legs I can imagine he has worked hard on everything else as well .

Skinny legs on a guy that supposedly works out is simply ridiculous and unfortunately seen way too often


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

If youre injury-free and got the ROM to squat safely....you should do them.

Theyre not just for strength athletes.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I don't do squats at all and I have decently well developed legs. Skipping legs completely is silly but barbell squats aren't essential to get good legs.


----------



## Henda929 (Oct 21, 2016)

When I stopped squatting the only difference I noticed was the lack of mobility that gradually crept in to the point I was so stiff and inflexible kneeling/sitting on the floor at work become a massive chore, legs looked no different though. Resuming Olympic pause squats fixed the mobility problem but my legs still look like shite


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

DLTBB said:


> I don't do squats at all and I have decently well developed legs. Skipping legs completely is silly but barbell squats aren't essential to get good legs.


 What I've noticed is there seem to be loads of people these days pushing squats/deads etc, especially on social media who quite frankly look like they go to spin class a couple of times a week at best.

As I said, I'm not knocking the exercise, but each to their own. Squats are definitely not needed to build big legs.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> What I've noticed is there seem to be loads of people these days pushing squats/deads etc, especially on social media who quite frankly look like they go to spin class a couple of times a week at best.
> 
> As I said, I'm not knocking the exercise, but each to their own. Squats are definitely not needed to build big legs.


 Yeah there's a big group of people who go on as if you can only build muscle if you're doing the big 3 compound lifts. I don't do any of them personally.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'd say it's pretty obvious that most men are far more interested in what their upper body looks like than their legs. I know I am. Training legs makes legs bigger - if someone has no interest in this and only trains for aesthetics why should they bother?

(I do train my legs BTW.)


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Henda929 said:


> When I stopped squatting the only difference I noticed was the lack of mobility that gradually crept in to the point I was so stiff and inflexible kneeling/sitting on the floor at work become a massive chore, legs looked no different though. Resuming Olympic pause squats fixed the mobility problem but my legs still look like shite


 So glad you wrote that.

I dont squat to get huge legs. I squat so I can retain my independence from mobility aids and so have a pair of working legs always.

Just enough to stimulate and retain strength and I'm happy and grateful. Size and shape follows naturally after strength.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'd say it's pretty obvious that most men are far more interested in what their upper body looks like than their legs. I know I am. Training legs makes legs bigger - if someone has no interest in this and only trains for aesthetics why should they bother?
> 
> (I do train my legs BTW.)


 But its not aesthetic NOT to have big legs . Its the first thing I check out on a guy . ( totally unconsciously ) not his biceps .

Back , shoulders , legs

the holy trinity


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I prefer whole body lifts. I find isolating muscles and repping the life out of them boring as it's not challenging enough to maintain my interest.

You don't have to squat to develop big legs, but having big legs isn't a priority to me. I'd much rather be stronger than bigger. So to each their own.

I personally train using an upper/lower split so my legs get trained as often as every other bodypart, every second workout.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I prefer whole body lifts. I find isolating muscles and repping the life out of them boring as it's not challenging enough to maintain my interest.
> 
> You don't have to squat to develop big legs, but having big legs isn't a priority to me. I'd much rather be stronger than bigger. So to each their own.
> 
> I personally train using an upper/lower split so my legs get trained as often as every other bodypart, every second workout.


 This!! I focus on upper/lower with the goal of competing in PL in the near future..

nothing bores me more than high reps isolating one muscle. Much prefer to throw a load of weight on and pull/squat it!!

Would say my legs are pretty decent and I focus on compound movements only.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

anna1 said:


> But its not aesthetic NOT to have big legs . Its the first thing I check out on a guy . ( totally unconsciously ) not his biceps .
> 
> Back , shoulders , legs
> 
> the holy trinity


 And 3 big legs is always a good thing right? :whistling:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

anna1 said:


> But its not aesthetic NOT to have big legs . Its the first thing I check out on a guy . ( totally unconsciously ) not his biceps .
> 
> Back , shoulders , legs
> 
> the holy trinity


 My post wasn't about you though  .


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Jack of blades said:


> Has anyone ever known anyone with a massive upper body and skinny legs?


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Everybody part get trained equally since first day I entered a gym. Only exception would to bring a body part up to match the rest, and not to grow a body part bigger than the rest.

I have no respect for a man who doesn't train legs. Many come up with pathetic excuses like "I cycle to work everyday".

If you don't train legs you are not seriously interested in weightraining. You're just a vain tool wanting to look good in a t-shirt.

Same goes for training abs.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> My post wasn't about you though  .


 Didnt assume it was


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I don't do squats at all and I have decently well developed legs. Skipping legs completely is silly but barbell squats aren't essential to get good legs.


 I've started doing squats regularly as my legs have gone skinny after ACL surgery. What's your favourite exercises for mass?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

InAndOut said:


> I've started doing squats regularly as my legs have gone skinny after ACL surgery. What's your favourite exercises for mass?


 Find 2-3 exercises you enjoy doing (could be barbell squat, leg press, machine hack squat, leg extensions, Romanian split squat, front squat or lunges), perfect your form so you're getting a good stretch and contraction with each rep, find a working weight you can perform in your rep range (4 x 10, 2 x 10, however you train..) with some difficulty and then work on adding weight/reps to said exercises each week/session.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

InAndOut said:


> I've started doing squats regularly as my legs have gone skinny after ACL surgery. What's your favourite exercises for mass?


 Same as pal. Ive had both ACLs snap. Left used middle third of patella tendon graft, and my right had hamstring graft.

Right is basically back to normal. Left is still f**ked. Muscle wastage is obvious and its hard to actually engage the quad to build it back up.

Good luck in your recovery though mate :thumbup1:


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> Same as pal. Ive had both ACLs snap. Left used middle third of patella tendon graft, and my right had hamstring graft.
> 
> Right is basically back to normal. Left is still f**ked. Muscle wastage is obvious and its hard to actually engage the quad to build it back up.
> 
> Good luck in your recovery though mate :thumbup1:


 Nice one mate :thumbup1:

I'm not as unfortunate as you - mine is just the one on my left knee using hamstring graft. Still a bugger to rebuild though, muscle-mind connection around the knee is lost during rest period after surgery and that's what I'm finding difficult. Focusing on single leg stuff for that reason.

Now I'm onto barbell squats and not even hitting bodyweight (88kg) - just trying to focus on form and momentum. Legs are a bugger for me and require a lot of volume!


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Find 2-3 exercises you enjoy doing (could be barbell squat, leg press, machine hack squat, leg extensions, Romanian split squat, front squat or lunges), perfect your form so you're getting a good stretch and contraction with each rep, find a working weight you can perform in your rep range (4 x 10, 2 x 10, however you train..) with some difficulty and then work on adding weight/reps to said exercises each week/session.


 Cheers pal.

Starting squatting now, been doing barbell calf raises, single leg hamstring curls (had hamstring graft surgery) and single leg press. Think I'll stick to these for a while and like you said just keep adding weight and building a strength/mass base.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't see any room for the modal verbs "must" and "should" when it comes to the squat exercise and the sport of bodybuilding. "Must" and "should" yes for sure..., if your sport happens to be powerlifting or Olympic weightlifting, and even then, there's a distinction to be made between either the front or the back squat.

So if anyone (amongst the bodybuilding community) feels they need to squat for whatever reason, then go ahead and do so, but to say that other bodybuilders must squat to build their leg muscles, in my opinion is no one's business except the bodybuilder concerned.

Why do I hold to such a view as expressed above? Physicality aside, I believe bodybuilders in general are made to feel guilty about too many things within the sport as it is, hence they don't need to feel even more guilty still for choosing not to participate in the squat exercise.

Do what works for you and do what you like doing (and *not* what I like you to be doing). The sport of bodybuilding allows you such a flexibility to maneuver between its myriad of effective muscle building exercises. So go ahead and explore what is on offer before you, and do not be the one who limits himself to what others approve or disapprove of. After all, I've yet to see and experience a sport that is more unique and individualised than this mighty sport we all call bodybuilding.

Fadi.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

InAndOut said:


> Nice one mate :thumbup1:
> 
> I'm not as unfortunate as you - mine is just the one on my left knee using hamstring graft. Still a bugger to rebuild though, muscle-mind connection around the knee is lost during rest period after surgery and that's what I'm finding difficult. Focusing on single leg stuff for that reason.
> 
> Now I'm onto barbell squats and not even hitting bodyweight (88kg) - just trying to focus on form and momentum. Legs are a bugger for me and require a lot of volume!


 Yeah, proprioception is a killer after knee injuries.

Getting a bosu ball helped me a lot mate. Youve def had the better type of graft, so just keep banging away at it and youll be back in no time.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Fadi65 said:


> I don't see any room for the modal verbs "must" and "should" when it comes to the squat exercise and the sport of bodybuilding. "Must" and "should" yes for sure..., if your sport happens to be powerlifting or Olympic weightlifting, and even then, there's a distinction to be made between either the front or the back squat.
> 
> So if anyone (amongst the bodybuilding community) feels they need to squat for whatever reason, then go ahead and do so, but to say that other bodybuilders must squat to build their leg muscles, in my opinion is no one's business except the bodybuilder concerned.
> 
> ...


 Youre like UKMs modern-day shakespeare......


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Biggest guys I know don't squat.
> 
> Personally think the emphasis some people put on squat and deadlift is bull. If you're training for strength fair enough, they are the 2 markers. I'm certainly not saying they are bad exercises either, but you don't need to squat or deadlift to put size on


 Do those big guys ever train legs though?


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

By the way guys I'm not saying you should squat. I mean about guys not training legs at all yet they want to get big


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I love the battle that you have to undergo every time you take on heavy squats (or deads for that matter). I will eat as much as possible the day before, go to bed early, will be running through the squats in my head before bed and before the gym next morning, all focus on the squats, get some pre-WO in, feel the butterflies and get excited.

I squatted 250 for 3 sets of 3 reps last Wednesday and went through all of the above and more - having to find the mental strength to take on the third set when getting tired and body not wanting to do it, sinking to knees after the final set.

Squatting and Deading heavy is what the gym is about for me, it what keeps me going back for me.

Of course, everyone has different targets and goals. I respect and admire heavy squatters and deadlifters, I don't guys with big legs who swerve squatting/deading. I am a strength trainer though, not a Bber.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Huntingground said:


> I love the battle that you have to undergo every time you take on heavy squats (or deads for that matter). I will eat as much as possible the day before, go to bed early, will be running through the squats in my head before bed and before the gym next morning, all focus on the squats, get some pre-WO in, feel the butterflies and get excited.
> 
> I squatted 250 for 3 sets of 3 reps last Wednesday and went through all of the above and more - having to find the mental strength to take on the third set when getting tired and body not wanting to do it, sinking to knees after the final set.
> 
> ...


 It's addictive isn't it. I sometimes do bicep curls and finish halfway through because of bordem and then go and do squats because I was bored lol


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Jack of blades said:


> Do those big guys ever train legs though?


 Yes, they have huge legs. Leg press, lunges, leg extensions, hamstring curls, hack squat machine - will all build big legs.

If you like squatting then fair enough, it's a good exercise, but not the be all and end all when training for hypertrophy. I have fallen arches in my feet, puts a lot of tension on my knee joints, at 6ft 5 squatting is uncomfortable as f**k and I feel I am always one rep away from seriously damaging my knees, I've tried it for years have worked up to around 160-180 but won't be doing it again.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Squatting can be very awkward for some people. I do believe you have to be built right ie big joints, bone length ratios etc in order to be an efficient squatter. I've got the tiniest knee and ankle joints and my femur is quite long for my height but I still squat however it doesn't feel like a natural movement like any other lift


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I know the point of the thread was not training legs at all but FWIW the main reason I squat is because I train at home and so don't have access to all the machine based alternatives. I have a feeling I'd be using a hack squat machine a fair bit of I could.

Lunges I don't like because I find balance more of a limiting factor.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> I know the point of the thread was not training legs at all but FWIW the main reason I squat is because I train at home and so don't have access to all the machine based alternatives. I have a feeling I'd be using a hack squat machine a fair bit of I could.
> 
> Lunges I don't like because I find balance more of a limiting factor.


 If I had a leg press machine at home, id probably squat less.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

torn PCL has trashed my legs and gone downhill frrom there, now got patella damage need to get it sorted but i cba. keep training through it and then struggliny for 5 days doing anything involvint stairs/sitting back up etc. nightmare..


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Jack of blades said:


> By the way guys I'm not saying you should squat.


 *checks thread title* :confused1:


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

No. As already said, amazing legs can be built without them (any body part with any excercise omitted can).

If you enjoy them and like the stength aspect, they are useful as it's probably the easiest excercise to apply progressive overload.

If you don't like them - do something else in its place and provided it gives similar stimulation and you progress, you will notice no difference


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> Lunges I don't like because I find balance more of a limiting factor.


 Consider the barbell variation. it feels easier as far as balance goes too. I rate it highly.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Starz said:


> Consider the barbell variation. it feels easier as far as balance goes too. I rate it highly.


 You're right I was thinking of the dumbbell version which I must admit had made me not even try it with a barbell. I hadn't thought of this being easier.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> You're right I was thinking of the dumbbell version which I must admit had made me not even try it with a barbell. I hadn't thought of this being easier.


 I can see why, I really dislike the dumbbell variation personally. I think they're overrated and a real waste of time tbh. the difference in emphasis on quads/glutes placed in comparison to performed with a barbell, doesn't compare.

I opted for dumbbell lunges, when I started training with limited equipment, could never get the mind-muscle connection, felt bad on knees also, not to mention the fatiguing grip strength.

performed with a barbell, either 1 leg at a time (my preference) or even walking is a really good exercise. I don't think they're far from behind the squat. I opt for a moderate weight and keep rep range at 10 - 12, the pump delivered after 2 sets alone is enough to keep them in my arsenal.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> Lunges I don't like because I find balance more of a limiting factor.


 When I lunge, which admittedly isn't very often, I simply hold a tri grip plate in each hand and never have any balance issues.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> I know the point of the thread was not training legs at all but FWIW the main reason I squat is because I train at home and so don't have access to all the machine based alternatives. I have a feeling I'd be using a hack squat machine a fair bit of I could.
> 
> Lunges I don't like because I find balance more of a limiting factor.


 Nothing quite hits the glutes like walking lunges though IMO.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Devil said:


> No. As already said, amazing legs can be built without them (any body part with any excercise omitted can).
> 
> If you enjoy them and like the stength aspect, they are useful as it's probably the easiest excercise to apply progressive overload.
> 
> If you don't like them - do something else in its place and provided it gives similar stimulation and you progress, you will notice no difference


 This. No one excerise is needed - squat, front squat, split squat, hack squat, leg press. Progress in any of the compound lifts and your legs are gona grow period. Arguably it's more beneficial to have at least 2 or 3 that you can rotate through in your sessions.

If the thread is about training legs well each to their own. Some guys can genuinely have half decent legs just from playing football or cycling or whatever and that's fine if they're happy with their level of development and are content just lifting upper body what difference does it make?

for those that don't naturally have decent legs (like me), if you're lifting then leg training is a must unless you want to look ridiculous.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)




----------

